# Who Shot Kennedy?



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You all been hashing over the war too much lately. Thought maybe I would try changing the subject.

So who do you think shot Kennedy?

Was it Lee Harvey by himself?

When do the reports/briefs get released?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Who knows.....


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> You all been hashing over the war too much lately. Thought maybe I would try changing the subject.
> 
> So who do you think shot Kennedy?
> 
> ...


Which one? The worse one is still alive; Kennedys................... Don't have anything good to say for MOBSTERS that were worse than Al Capone.
People put in power by the mob then turn on them........well things like this happen; somehow always end up dead. Go figure!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Come on boys.....
We all know it was George W Bush :lol: :withstupid: :lol:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Might aswell blame him for it, he gets blamed for everything else.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Shouldnt the title of this say "when WILL someone shoot Kennedy?"

In all seriousness, I was watching a pretty neat documentary the other day on the subject, and they combined all the publicly known photos and video, conducted tests and such on trajectory, rate ofrounds fired from that goofy Italian rifle, and all the other factors. They pretty much came up with Ole Lee Harvey probably did it by himself. They couldnt disprove the "grassy knoll" but didnt need any magic bullets or any wierd things like that to show that LHO was indeed the lone gunman.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

It was MT.

SODSUCKER


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I once knew a guy that went to his grave swearing that Lady Bird Johnson was behind the assignation. He really believed that.

Only thing I know is being a hunter and shooter, how the hell did that magic bullet go through bodies, smash bones, make 90 degree turns and look like it was ready to be reloaded again without even having rifling marks on it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would say it, but I don't feel like being wiretapped.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I would say it, but I don't feel like being wiretapped.


Got some bad news for ya..................If their as good as I know they are your already on their SCOPE! :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it, but I don't feel like being wiretapped.
> ...


God bless America.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gohon: believe it or not, I think you and I finally agree on something.

I would like to know how that magic bullet works too.

MT: Get off the wiretapping issue. Stay on the topic please.


----------

